# Looking for [dark?] organ music similar to this



## dip (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello. I'm fairly new to classical music so please excuse any ignorance or incorrect terminology I may use...

I'm seeking any suggestions for similar work based on the following pieces I like: (I'll leave them at the very end of the post)

I like the mood of these and I'm looking for more. Seems like the stuff I enjoy is predominantly "lower pitched" with a "dark" mood, if that makes any sense.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

PS: Already have 'Toccata and Fugue' in D minor


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Try this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpZfvlWJbjg


----------



## dip (Aug 15, 2015)

^ I love that. Thank you!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's one that I love listening to 'round Halloween


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The organ works of Messiaen are worth checking into as well. When listening to Messiaen organ works at home, I do so in a darkened room. 

Kh


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

And for something a little bit more adventurous, Ligeti 'Volumina'


----------

